# Demande récurrente mot de passe iCloud au démarrage



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2015)

Salut,
Le problème se fait sur mon iPad Air 2 : depuis io9.1 et cela pour chaque démarrage une fenêtre s'affiche me demandant de mettre à jour mon mot de passe iCloud.
J'ai tout tenté déconnexion hard reboot oublier le réseau wifi et rien n'y fait.
Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul ou pas mais c'est bizarre car cela se produit uniquement sur l'iPad 
.


----------



## floflo8 (2 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai également le même problème sur mon iphone 6 depuis la dernière MAJ.
Que faire ?
Merci


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Décembre 2015)

J'ai tenté déconnection iCloud puis reprendre une restauration ça fonctionne depuis.


----------

